

Soylent 1.1 - rayshan
http://blog.soylent.me/post/98982202087/introducing-soylent-1-1

======
kolev
Soylent had sucralose? I guess these guys aren't following the research about
artificial sweeteners [1]!

[1]
[http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/261179.php](http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/261179.php)

